# Renaissance Kennels



## wesleh (Feb 24, 2010)

anyone ever heard or attended to there schutzhund training/ obedience training? its located in magnolia TX.

German Shepherd Schutzhund Training German Shepherd Puppy Dog Protection Training

that's there website 

thanks!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I have never heard of them.....


----------

